
Linode wants all VPS idle all time, raises a ticket if don't idle for 24 hours - hmage
https://twitter.com/hmage/status/1142102681609224193
======
dclaw
It says under 80%, not idle. If you're over 80% in a 24 hour period, you're
likely over-utilizing your VPS.

~~~
zzzcpan
But why raise tickets though? Since they already measure CPU utilization, it's
not hard to also lower priority or throttle CPU or move such VMs to a separate
machine where they can't affect anyone but other heavy CPU users.

